# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  prof. Jerzy Szaflik

## misio2683

Witam

Zamierzam umówić się na wizytę do prof. Jerzego Szaflika,  czy ktoś korzystał z usług tego okulisty? Czy przyjmuje on tylko w Warszawie w gabinecie okolaser przy ul. Boya Żeleńskiego 4 ?

Z tego co czytam na stronie , koszt porady okulistycznej 300zł. Chcę skorzystać z wizyty u profesora bo moja choroba oczu może nie jest zbyt groźna dla oczu ale bardzo przeszkadzająca w normalnym funkcjonowaniu.


Chodzi o dysfunkcję gruczołów meiboma / zapalenie brzegów powiek. Cierpię na to już jakieś 6 lat , raz jest lepiej a raz gorzej . Muszę codziennie robić ciepłe okłady na oczy , masaż powiek oraz oczyszczanie. Mam dopiero 22 lata a wszystko zaczęło się jakieś 5 lat temu , mimo że ta choroba dotyczy najczęściej osób po 60 roku życia dlatego chciałbym odwiedzić pana profesora bo tylko on mi może pomóc , jeśli nie on to nic mi już nie pozostaje  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Napisz czy byłeś i jaki zabieg Ci robili i czy coś pomogło, przyda się innym.

----------

